# modellierungseditor



## hofi (27. Apr 2007)

hallo, ich hof mal ich hab den richtigen thread erwischt

hab ein kleines problem:

wollte einen kleinen graphischen editor bauen, mit dem man ein modell erstellen kann. also von einer palette irgendwelche element per d&d auf eine fläche ziehen kann und dieses dann auf verbinden kann. ähnlich wie zb ein uml tool. 

wollte mal fragen ob hier schon jemand sowas gemacht hat? ich hätte eclipse gmf genommen wenn es flexibler gewesen wäre und gef wenn man damit nicht nur plugins machen könnte ;-(.

kenn mich in diesem gebiet überhaupt nicht aus: gibt es noch andere frameworks in diesem gebiet, die nicht so stark an eine IDE gekoppelt sind/ einfacher damit zu beginnen?

danke für alle hinweise

gruesse


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2007)

http://www.jgraph.com/


----------



## hofi (27. Apr 2007)

wow das ging aber schnell, danke!

sieht toll aus. hast du schon mal was damit gemacht? kennst du evt. sogar noch alternativen?

gruesse


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2007)

Ich habe mal kurz vor über 3 Jahren damit gearbeitet, habe mich aber seinerzeit für die Verwendung einer komplett kommerziellen Alternative (NWoods JGo) entschieden.


----------



## hofi (27. Apr 2007)

hehe das würde den finanziellen rahmen wohl ein klein wenig übersteigen.... :shock: 

nochmals danke


----------

